# 250g of White Rice



## 24hourbulk (Jun 1, 2011)

Is 250g white rice (weight is before cooked) a day good or too much?

Trying to gain muscle and not so much fat?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i eat that in a portion lol wouldnt say its that bad, just check the calories carbs


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

250g dry weight is a mental amount of rice


----------



## 24hourbulk (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah i made it n put in tubberware looks like alot for 2 meals at work but should be fine.


----------



## 24hourbulk (Jun 1, 2011)

really? its for the whole day ?


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

100g dry weight rice brings around 75g - 80g carbs mate


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

aint that much really large portion with some fish or chicken your laughin

- - - Updated - - -

my bad mines pre cooked in a packet just got to reheat in microwave 280grams


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I split a 250g packet of basmati between two meals.


----------



## 24hourbulk (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks for checking bro, i chucked 500g of chicken n shed load of veg in there, ill see how it goes i can always save for next day etc


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

jake87 said:


> 250g dry weight is a mental amount of rice


Really? When i bulk i do 700grams of dry basmati in my rice cooker , when i cut i dont eat anything white like white bread, pasta or rice , only brown rice , brown full grain pasta, or full grain brown bread.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

There isn't a magic number of grams that will make you fat, nor a magic number that will make you gain muscle mate. You need to work out what you need calories and macros wise, and then from what you are going to get them from. If 250g rice fits your calorie requirements, and macros then that's fine.


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

with stuff like rice make sure you measure it before you boil/prepare it.

the weight of cooked rice varies depending on the amount of water it absorbs. so if you cook with more water the rice may weigh more. if you weigh before you prepare then you will know exactly how much carbs you are getting - pretty pointless weighing cooked rice imo - could lead to fluctuations from each batch cooked.

if you use the microwave cooked stuff go with the labels on the back.


----------

